# Rats in Canberra, Australia



## Gabrielle B (Jan 16, 2009)

I want to get another female rat  I would prefer to adopt an adult female, if anyone knows where I may be able to get one I would love to know


----------



## Rachie (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi. If you are still looking for rats check out http://www.themadratter.com.au/

She is in Victoria and an excellent breeder


----------

